# Vote hat IP sperre ! Umgehen ?



## SnakeHunterSW (7. März 2004)

hi. Ich habe momentan die möglichkeit eine super kamera zu gewinnen die ich perfekt für mein studium gebrauchen könnte und der vote wo ich gewinnen kann ist scheinbar durch eine IP sperre geschützt. Also ich vote und die stimme wird akzeptiert. Bei einer erneuten betätigung kommt jedoch das ich schon gevotet habe. Was kann ich da tun ? Gibts eine möglichkeit das ich trotzdem öfters vote, außer das ich mich immer ein und auswählen muss ?


----------



## SilentWarrior (7. März 2004)

Überleg dir mal, wozu die Sperre wohl da ist.


----------



## Norbert Eder (7. März 2004)

Glaubst nicht, dass es auffallen würde, wennst 1000mal mit der gleichen IP votest?


----------



## gothic ghost (8. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von nitronic _
> Glaubst nicht, dass es auffallen würde, wennst 1000mal mit der gleichen IP votest?



meinst du 

*glaubst du nicht das es auffallen würde ?* 

oder

*ich glaube nicht das es auffallen würde ?*

oder

*glaubst du nicht das es .....................?* 

ob 1000 x oder 10000 x, wo ist der Unterschied ?

Aber *er glaubt nicht*, das es unfair wäre


----------



## Norbert Eder (9. März 2004)

.... abgesehen davon, dass es unfair wäre. Richtig. Aber manche begreifen es einfach nicht ...

Nitro


----------

